# Lightroom edits not showing up after edit original photoshop return to LR.



## Jhenig (Oct 24, 2015)

If I make are on return to PS from LR, using edit original, my LR don't show up.  Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 24, 2015)

"Edit Original" sends a pixel file to Photoshop WITHOUT any LR develop edits.
The new file will return to LR only with the Photoshop edits.
So is that your situation?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2015)

'Edit Original' doesn't create a new file. Like the name suggests, this means that you open the original file (without any Lightroom edits) in Photoshop, and save it after you've done your Photoshop edits. When you return in Lightroom, you will see the Photoshop edits and the Lightroom edits again, but in Photoshop you don't see the Lightroom edits.


----------



## Jhenig (Oct 25, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> 'Edit Original' doesn't create a new file. Like the name suggests, this means that you open the original file (without any Lightroom edits) in Photoshop, and save it after you've done your Photoshop edits. When you return in Lightroom, you will see the Photoshop edits and the Lightroom edits again, but in Photoshop you don't see the Lightroom edits.



my problem is I don't see the LR adjustments when I return to LR.  I only see the PS adjustments.  I use edit original since I wanted to start saving files with PS layers.


----------



## Jhenig (Oct 25, 2015)

I-See-Light said:


> "Edit Original" sends a pixel file to Photoshop WITHOUT any LR develop edits.
> The new file will return to LR only with the Photoshop edits.
> So is that your situation?


how to preserve the LR adjustments and use PS with layers.  I used to select edit in PS using LR adjustments...but it flattens the file, but I do see the oginal LR adjustments.  I want to use layers now.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2015)

Did you use 'Save' in Photoshop, or 'Save as'? If you use 'Save as' you are saving the original as a second copy, and then it's logical that Lightroom doesn't have any edits yet for that new copy. If you use 'Save', you should see the Lightroom edits when you have returned in Lightroom.


----------



## Jhenig (Oct 25, 2015)

I did another test.  The LR previous changes are not there when I return fromPS.  However if I go to history I can grab those adjustments.  I found this post that may be relevant...http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...up-after-edit-original-photoshop-return-to-LR

and I do have different versions of ACR.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2015)

The link you posted leads to this same thread. Can you post a screenshot that shows the history (and perhaps screenshots showing the before and after)?


----------



## Jhenig (Oct 25, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> The link you posted leads to this same thread. Can you post a screenshot that shows the history (and perhaps screenshots showing the before and after)?


i solved it.  I upgraded LR to CC which enabled me to run the latest ACR.  Now when I return to LR I see my LR edits.


----------

